# 2004 Chevrolet Trucks



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

It was recently heard and seen in another forum that Chevy did not make any change in front end design for their 2004 models. But there are some good news. You now can get 3500 in SRW instead of dually. Not only that, but you also will get an increased GVWR of #9900 on 3500 models, both SRW and DRW models. Currently, both 2500HD and 3500 has GVWR of #9200, so this is an increase in #700. The reason for increase in GVWR is the tire size. GM has changed the tires from 245 up to 265.

Also, there are two new color available for 2004 models: 
-Fine silver birch metallic: WA926L
-Sport red metallic: WA 817K

Chevy is now taking order for 2004 models, but I do not believe that 3500 SRW model is available right now because I heard that it will be awhile before they do.

As for GMC, all I have heard is that there is some minor change in front end design for 2004 models. Some said that it would look more closer to Avalanche look, others said that it would look even better than the 2003 GMC models. So I guess time will tell. GMC announced that they will be taking orders at the end of month.

This is a pic of 2004 Chevy 3500 SRW truck.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

too bad chevy did not change the front end they need too.If gmc goes towards that advalanche look I think sales will drop ,and the only reason people will buy them regardless of look will be that fords diesel is not perfected yet and they will go for the Dmax instead.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I dont like the front end style on that truck. it is good to hear that 3500 is now a option though. I really think the 2001-2002 looked better though


----------



## Choppergoddess02 (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm so glad that GM went back to a fleet side 3500. I lost alot of sales cuz of that. I worked for a GM dealer in car sales.
I absolutly despise the new Chevy front ends. Hatem Hatem hatem. I like the GMC's better . I ended up getting a Sierra Denali a few months ago cuz I was sick of all the grill changes and I liked that one the best


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I personally do like the front ends either, rather see the 01,02 just because they look more of a truck style.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Choppergoddess I agree with that thought I hate the new chevy front grill too.GMC looks much better but I still like the 01-02 chevy I think that they had a good look with that model ,had some of the '80's style squarness with a '90's roundness.


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

I hate that cat eye look front end, my dad just bought an 03 chevy 1500 and i just bought a 04 GMC 2500HD no comparison!!! The GMC front end is killer, take a look...


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

those chevy front ends are a big disapointment. I have always like the GMC front ends better...


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

I also heard from my dealer that they will be making some improvements in the Duramax to get a little more HP and torque... The 2005 Topkicks will also be offered in 4x4! Can't wait


----------



## SCFALL (Nov 24, 2002)

*SRW 3500*

Just an FYI for those who are interested we just built the first 4 SRW pilots Saturday all looked and went well so my guess is two more months and they should be available. Scott


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by myo _
> *I also heard from my dealer that they will be making some improvements in the Duramax to get a little more HP and torque... The 2005 Topkicks will also be offered in 4x4! Can't wait *


Yes, from what I have read in other forum, the newer and improved Duramax is expected to be released in beginning of 2004. The 2005 Kodials/Topkicks are also expected to have 4x4 option too, probably would be available in late 2004.


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

I prefer the 03-04 GMC's front end look over that of the Chevy's


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

To get back to the orgial topic. The only differece between the 2500 HD & 3500 SRW is tire size?, that give it an additioal 700 lbs payload? somthing doesn't sound right.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Look at the rear axel rating for a 2500hd with the 245's. Its the exact same as the max tire rating x 2. Coincidence?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

ProCuts, you have a really nice truck there, its a real beauty!  I cant say Im too fond of the Meyer plow, but the truck itself is very nice.  I saw pictures of it from the side in another thread the other day, but I cant remember which thread it was. By the way, welcome to PlowSite! :waving: Mike


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Mike! Yeah the truck is awesome! the plow I like and we will see in time how it holds up, I've only plowed for 2 years and i had my old 85 chevy so anything new is going to be so much better!!!! Although I like the old style switches instead of the touch pad, but ill have to get used to it! Its great to beapart of such a nice site, ive already learned a ton, thanks plowsite!!!!! Here is the old heavy chevy, (gmc) 85 truck


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

May I ask a dumb question???

From what I've read in this section, the 2003 2500HD (designated a heavy-duty 3/4 ton) is really a one-ton with single rear-wheel set-up. 

Does that mean that the 2004 3500 single-rear-wheel set-up (designated a one ton) is essentially the same truck as the 2003 2500HD? 

If not, can someone explain what's what with these trucks? Give me a simple chart or some dang thing as I'm totally confused (gee, there's something new & different!!!). 

Thanks.


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

GVW
1999 K3500(1 ton srw) 9200
2002 K2500HD (SRW) 9200
2004 K3500 (srw) 9900(I believe)


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

From what I have heard, the GM have raised the GVWR capacity from 9200# to 9700# on '04 3500 model, both SRW and DRW. The '04 2500HD model will still have the same GVWR which is 9200#. I believe that the difference between the '04 2500HD and 3500 is the tires, but there also was a rumor that GM added in another rear leaf spring on each side.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

The Chevy front ends aren't that bad...


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

You'd think Chevy would want to bump it up to 9900lb gvwr to be up there w/ Ford. When they are Ready to come hot w/ the 3500 SRW I bet they will sell like hot cakes!


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Raising the ante*

What kind of numbers is GM talking about with the revised Duramax?


----------



## PRO PROPERTY CARE (Jan 24, 2003)

I like the new chevy front end too..


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Chevy had the better front end till the 2003 model now GMC has taken over.


----------



## mps (Feb 3, 2004)

Ill vote for the Chevys I think the look is clean and differant, Standing out like no others all the other trucks look the same including the GMC. Ive owned many trucks in my 24 years in the business and Chevrolet has never let me down. Currently my newest truck is 2003 HD 2500 6.0 litre auto W/ Boss V-Plow i like the truck and the new design on the Boss plow, I'll be buying a 2004 soon. my favorite look for a truck was the 1973-1987 chevrolet. But they really dont compare to what these new trucks are capable of.


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

GMC all the way!!!


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

Mean looking!!!!


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

One more front end shot, wihtout flame bug guard!


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*here's my front shot*

here's my front end shoot


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

*2nd try*

hers's my 2nd try


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice!!! Mine is the SLE its loaded and everything, but the damn truck didnt come with lights on the roof??? Whats up with that!!!

NAC, Nice!!! :waving:


----------



## nachoschevs (Oct 12, 2003)

Good looking GMC's fellas. I have to agree with all who said the new chevs look like crap. I love chevy, but if I had a wad of cash in my hand it would be spent on a GMC. Till the chev designer figures out the new avalanche front end sucks I will stick with gmc. What happened to the 01-02. It lasted long enough for me to like it and it went a way:realmad: O well, I guess I will stick with the old trusty 73-87's( my favorite anyway). 
Nacho


----------



## Hellbent.HD (Dec 19, 2003)

I still love my GMC...
I was looking for a chevy HD, but couldn't find one the way i wanted, and ordering i would have ended up with the new style front end.
I'm not crazy about the new one's, especially after what they used to look like. They were the best 'til the change.
The GMC's seem to get better each year.


Tony...


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I have 2003 Gmc Chassis cab with dumb body. It is 12,000 GVW
How close are your receivers tube for your Ultra Mount? Mine sit 7 inches off road with torsion bars cracked up without plow on. Min site below the plastic on bottom of the bumper.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i just ordered my 2004 chevy and i like the way they look. but lets all remember. IT'S NOT WHAT'S IN FRONT OF THE HOOD ITS WHAT'S UNDER THE HOOD.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

May be the wrong topic but, does anyone know which trucks come with the new LLY diesel? It doesn't say it on the sticker nor does the sticker list the RPO codes. Any ideas would help...Thankx


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

From what I understand, if you ORDER an '04 it'll have the LLY.

Any 3500 SRW on a lot with a diesel will have the LLY.

Pop the hood on both, its instantly recognizable.

When I was configuring/looking for mine, I purposly wasn't including a Duramax (for several reasons) so I'm not entirely sure what was out there in the way of diesels.

Do know however that if your searching dealer inventory on www.gmbuypower.com you can almost guarantee that any truck with a $38-45K+ sticker was a Diesel. They're easy to spot on a dealer inventory list. All others are in the low $30's.

If you plan on plowing and want the Duramax, you'll HAVE to stick to REGULAR cab. May as well go with the 3500 SRW, as the power package (Duramax LLY) is discounted higher, plus you get other options standard on the 3500 SRW. But finding a 3500 Diesel on the lot is like finding a needle in a hay stack!

Good Luck!


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry...Found out that the 8th digit in the vin code will be a 2 for the LLY engine(newer) and a 1 for the LB7 engine.


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

The part of the front end I don't like is the fender front. It's like 8 inches or more, from the flare to the front of fender. Thought they changed it for 04, but maybe thats only the 1/2 tons. Seems like the heavy duty trucks are always a year or two behind. Pro cuts, I like your older truck. Same as mine. Want to put an 89 blazer core support, grill and headlights in mine. See if I can find em for a good deal.


----------

